
Show HN: Firefox Color Gallery – Made with Native Node.js HTTP and React/Redux - JoshuaScript
https://github.com/JoshuaScript/Firefox-Color-Gallery
======
imauld
The transition between pages takes a really long time considering how little
content is on each page.

